# Is natural wood charcoal the same as lump?



## ROB O (Feb 5, 2005)

Hi gang,

I should probably know this by now but.....

Anyway is natural wood charcoal the same as lump? A place near me carries Royal Oak natural wood charcoal and I thought I'd give it a try.

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2005)

Rob, Looks like it is.  Here's a review from the NakedWhiz on Royal Oak.


----------



## jminion1 (Feb 5, 2005)

What would be un-natural wood charcoal?
Jim


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 5, 2005)

I don't know, but I'm sure someone here would buy it! ;-)


----------



## ROB O (Feb 5, 2005)

jminion said:
			
		

> What would be un-natural wood charcoal?
> Jim



Perhaps treated wood?


----------



## Uncle Al (Feb 5, 2005)

Probably called natural to distinguish from wood processed into briquettes like Kingsford. Maybe ?????

Uncle Al


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 5, 2005)

I think if it isn't marked natural, it can be made from scraps from milling plants or lumber yards. I think I read this somewhere.


----------



## Shawn White (Feb 5, 2005)

jminion said:
			
		

> What would be un-natural wood charcoal?
> Jim


 on Naked Whiz site they talk about some brands of lump containing lumber scraps ... I think that means like scrap 2x4s and such, maybe mill tailings, sawdust ... geez, I hope it's not plywood or pressure treated  :smt108  no company would risk our health by doing that just to make a buck, right?  :roll: 

Extruded coconut lump obviously doesn't belong in a 'natural hardwood lump' category but I would probably exclude it from a 'natural lump' category because it is processed.


----------



## jminion1 (Feb 5, 2005)

Lump charcoal doesn't mean you can't have crap in the bag. I always check the lump as it comes out of the bag, plywood or anything that looks like it may have had a finish on it means the bag goes back. Royal Oak has been a good clean product can't say the same for Cowboy lump.
I always have lump on hand for the ceramic cookers and high temp cooks on the WSMs. WalMart's Real Flavor is made by Royal Oak and can be a good source, normally a little cheaper also.

Jim


----------



## Shawn White (Feb 5, 2005)

> ...plywood or anything that looks like it may have had a finish on it means the bag goes back...


 Buyer beware if it isn't strictly regulated and monitored by the government, eh?

yeesh, I'm shocked but not suprised


great tip Jim thanks


----------



## Cookerme (Feb 13, 2005)

Carefull with lump or even bricket charcoal some find shit,rocks, mice birds,tar,can't quite remember what else  actually i do but don't want to really gross everyone out.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2005)

A little late, But all you need to know is right here! http://www.nakedwhiz.com/lump.htm
I use Humphrey and love the stuff.


----------

